# kleiner Protektorenhosen Test



## urks (20. August 2013)

Nach dem meine Dainese Protektorenhosen in die Jahre gekommen sind, stand ich vor kurzem vor der Aufgabe, Ersatz zu besorgen.

Die Anforderung war eine Protektorenhose für Freeride Touren, also mit Softprotektoren welche auch bei längerm Pedalieren nicht stören und mit einem guten Sitzpolster.

Da es inzwischen zwar viele Anbieter gibt, aber die Praxistauglichkeit nicht immer gegeben ist, lasse ich euch an meiner Suche teilhaben:

*iXS - Skid Pants Evo 2 Safety Short *(69,95 )
Die Hose machte von der Verarbeitung her einen sehr guten Eindruck. Gutes Sitzpolster und Protektoren, welche genügend Schutz bieten sollten. Leider ist diese Hose selbst in Größe L (meine normale Größe ist M) noch so klein geschnitten, dass man denkt, eine Kindergröße erwischt zu haben. Also retour an den Verkäufer. 

*Scott Herren Protektorenhose Prot. Missile *(64,20 )
So wie die iXS ist die Scott von der Verarbeitung her o.k., die Größe fällt hingegen riesig aus. Obwohl sie am Bund passt wirkt sie sehr groß und irgendwie ungemütlich. Diese Hose musste ebenfalls den Retourweg antreten.

*POC Hip VPD 2.0 Shorts *(107,90 )
Die teuerste Hose unter meinen Einkäufen. Die Protektoren fallen auf den ersten Blick recht wuchtig aus. Beim Fahren selbst stören sie aber nicht und bieten dabei bestimmt den besten Schutz von allen Modellen, welche ich probiert habe. Nur die Durchlüftung leidet unter den Protektoren. 
Was mich an dieser Hose stört, ist das sehr schmal geschnittene, dünne Sitzpolster, welches dem Allerwertesten wenig Komfort bietet. Sehr ärgerlich: die Naht des Polsters löste sich bereits nach wenigen Fahrten an einer Stelle auf! Weiters ist der Bund auf der Rückseite mit einer sehr groben Naht zusammengenäht, was den Tragekomfort etwas beeinträchtigt.
Also: mäßige Qualität zu Höchstpreisen. 

*EVOC Crash Pants *(79,90 )
Auf den ersten Blick gefiel mir die EVOC recht gut. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt war ich aber ziemlich enttäuscht. Aus den Protektoren (welche prinzipiell einen guten Schutz geben) stehen winzige Plastikfäden heraus, welche die Haut pieksen. Auch der Bund ist eher für eine Akkupunkturstunde geeignet. 
Das Sitzpolster ist dünn, schmal, hat eine grobe Oberfläche und ist mit einer sehr groben Naht angenäht, welche an der Haut reibt. 
Um diesen Preis eigentlich ein Witz. 

*Oneal - Protector Short *(59,90 )
Diese Hose ist nicht nur verhältnismäßig günstig, sie ist auch recht gut verarbeitet. 
Die Protektoren fallen eher dünn aus, bieten aber für Freeride Toruen noch genügend Schutz. Das Sitzpolster bietet guten Komfort. Die Hose selber ist sehr dünn und luftig und somit auch an heißen Tagen noch gemütlich zu tragen.

Was alle Hosen gleich haben, ist die Einschränkung bei der Maschinenwaschbarkeit. Ich weiß nicht, was sich die Hersteller denken, wenn sie bei einem Kleidungsstück, welches doch einiges an Hygiene verlangt, Handwäsche vorschreiben.
Ebenfalls gleich: alle Modelle kommen aus Fernost (aber davon muss man heute ja auch bei teuren Produkten ausgehen).

Allgemein ist dieser Vergleich meine persönliche Einschätzung welche vielleicht nicht jede Meinung trifft


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. August 2013)

Toller Bericht 

Die Machinenwaschbarkeit ist so eine Sache, das hat mit den Polstern/Materialien zu tun. Liegt also nicht unbedingt am Hersteller, sondern an den Materialien.
Wenn sie heiß waschabr sind, dann werden sie wohl nicht mehr so bequem und flexibel sein... sind sie bequem und flexibel, dann sind sie eben nicht heiß waschbar 
Und was ist einem da lieber? Eine Hose die man heiß waschen kann und auf Touren unbequem ist oder eine Hose die bequem ist, dafür aber nur bis x-Grad waschbar ist?!

Ich hab z.B. Socken mit Silberionen einmal zu heiß gewaschen (unabsichtlich). Resultat man konnte die Socken noch anziehen, hatten den gleichen Sitz aber sie haben ihre Funktion verlohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (20. August 2013)

Die 661 Subgear Short wär noch erwähnenswert.


----------



## Kharne (20. August 2013)

Die 661 Subgear fahr ich. Hält bis jetzt einwandfrei, schützt gut, angenehm zu tragen und problemlos in der Maschine waschbar. Für 50 Öcken echt Top


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. August 2013)

Ich habe die Oneal - Protector Short, bin damit recht zufrieden.
Bin jetzt zwar noch nicht of hin gefallen, aber sie sitzt gut und ist bequem.

Man kann sie auch ohne Probleme in der Maschine waschen, dass hält sie aus.
Einfach mit 30°C und gut ists.

Habe auch noch diese
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002SYDGRU/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Black Canyon Protektorshort, schwarz, M: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Ist aber mit den Steißbeinschutz nicht farhbar, wenn dieser herunten ist, dank Klettverschluss, wird sie ganz brauchbar.
Für den Preis finde ich sie nicht schlecht, die Oneal bleibt aber mein Favorit.


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2013)

Habe mir 3 Protektorenhosen nach Hause bestellt:

*Oneal - Protector Short (44,90 )*
Gut verarbeitet, schön leicht und luftig, Coolmax-Sitzpolster dick und stabil. Die Protektoren bietet nur Minimalschutz z.B. gegen Schürfwunden. Auf dem Bike verhält sich die Hose genauso wie ne normale Sitzpolster-Hose, also nicht störend. Angesichts des Preis überlege ich die Hose zu behalten.

*Troy Lee Designs - Shock Doctor BP5605 (69,90 )*
Gut verarbeitet, leicht, sehr dünnes Polster (spürt man fast nicht), Protektoren sind ein Witz, hätte man auch weglassen können. 

*Dainese - Performance Shorts (89,90 )*
Sehr gut verarbeitet, etwas schwer dennoch sehr luftig, dünnes Sitzpolster. Die Hardplastik-Protektoren bieten guten Schutz und das gelochte Lycra-Gewebe lässt natürlich sehr viel Luft ran ist aber zugleich fast schon bisschen Porno, aber zum Glück zieht man ne Bikehose drüber.
Seitlich hat es Reißverschlüsse für das bessere An & Ausziehen, hätte man sich aber sparen können, finde ich sogar etwas störend. Bin noch etwas hin & her gerissen ob ich sie behalten soll, als einzige Hose bietet sie ordentlichen Schutz und ist dabei auch Sommertourentauglich. Das sie teurer ist als die O'Neal ist gut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es Test's oder Empfehlungen für Damen-Protektorenhosen?


----------



## Emperor (8. Dezember 2015)

Von TLD würde ich statt der 5605 mal die 7605 Shorts ausprobieren. Die fand ich sehr gut und überlege ich mir gerade zu kaufen. Hat reichlich Protektoren an den richtigen Stellen und ist trotzdem sehr komfortabel. Ich glaube auch, das ist die am stärksten gepolsterte Hose bei TLD, aber so ganz transparent ist das nicht gemacht.


----------



## greifswald (24. April 2016)

Da ich aktuell auch auf der unendlichen Suche nach einer brauchbaren Protektorenshort bin und mir dieses Posting sehr weiter geholfen hat, hier meine (1,92m/80kg) Erfahrungen:

Bisher Probegefahren: Billigprotektorenhose (stuff) in "S" meiner Freundin. Etwas eng, aber o.k.. Dämpfung ist nichts für harte Aufschläge. Hat dennoch bei Abgängen auf Wurzeln geholfen.

Also musste etwas ordentliches her:
*POC Protektor Hip VPD 2.0 (99€)*
Das ist die oben gepostete Hose in der Skiversion. Der vermutlich einzige Unterschied ist das fehlende (schlechte) Sitzpolster. Aktuell für knapp 100€ bei Am...
Größe L saß am Bund viel zu locker. Größe M passte, recht bequem, allerdings sitzen mir die Schutzpads zu weit hinten. Zudem sind die "Taschen" in denen die Pads sitzen zu weit geschnitten, so dass ich befürchte, dass sie nicht immer da sitzen, wo sie sollen.
Sollte die Hose gut sitzen, so bieten die Pads vermutlich guten Schutz, da sie durchgehend und relativ hart sind. Beim Pedalieren und körperwarmen Pads ist die Hose laut Aussagen eines Freundes nicht mehr zu spüren.

*Dainese Safety Action Short Evo (70-90€)*
In Größe M untragbar eng. Größe L passt. Die (hoffentlich den Oberschenkelhals schützenden) seitlichen Pads sitzen besser als bei der POC, sind durch einen Plastikaufsatz durchschlagressistenter, aber lassen sich dennoch gut pedalieren.
Der Netzstoff im unteren Bereich ist erheblich luftiger als bei der POC. Die Action Short hat einen massiven Steißbeinprotektor, welcher auf dem Sattel erstaunlicherweise nicht störte.

Mit Bikeshort drüber kam ich mir dennoch etwas eingeengt vor.

So richtig glücklich war ich mit beiden Hosen nicht. Also ging die Suche weiter.

Dabei habe ich folgende Hose gefunden und bestellt:
*
Dainese Proshort (55€)*
Diese hat laut Bildern komplett Netzstoff und kein Plastikaufsatz am Steißbein. Ich hoffe, dass die restliche Polsterung der Action Short entspricht, aufgrund des Netzstoffes kein windelgefühl hat und genau so gut sitzt.

Die genannten Preise sind Marktpreise. Der Test war bisher nur ein Trockentest auf dem Radel.


----------



## greifswald (26. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Hier ein Update zur

*Dainese Proshort (55€ inkl Porto)*
Die Hose ist nicht so häufig zu finden wie die Daines action short evo. Wenn man sie findet, dann relativ günstig. Der "Stoff" ist wie erwartet und gewünscht komplett aus Netz.
Das Netz ist dehnfähiger als der Stoff, hier würde ich vermutlich auch in eine "M" passen. L passt dennoch. Durch das Netz sitzen die Plastikprotektoren natürlich nicht ganz so stramm am Bein.

Sie macht durch das Netzgewebe im Gegensatz zu den anderen Kandidaten einen *sehr* luftigen Eindruck. Am Steißbein fehlt wie gewünscht auch der Plastikaufsatz. Ein Polster ist dort jedoch noch vorhanden.
Am Oberschenkelhals ist wie bei der action short ein plastikbesetztes Polster. Die Polster sind durchlocht. Bei der Actionshort sieht man das jedoch kaum, da dort noch "Glitzerstoff" vor ist.

Mein Eindruck: Die Proshort hat absichtlich eine minderwertigere Optik (Nähte nicht farblich abgesetzt, keine Ziernähte, kein "Silberstoff" vor den Postern), dürfte bis auf den fehlenden Plastikbürzel am Steiß jedoch die gleiche Schutzwirkung und mehr Frischluft bieten.

Das Polster der POC dürfte vermutlich erheblich mehr abhalten, als die Teile der Dainese-Hosen, die keinen Plastikaufsatz haben - dafür ist die Abdeckung bei den Dainese Hosen meiner Meinung nach besser.

Ich denke ich habe meinen Kandidaten gefunden. Die Testfahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## GelbeRakete (17. Oktober 2016)

*Dainese Proshort (55€ inkl Porto)*


isses diese? https://www.amazon.de/Dainese-Erwac...=1476732617&sr=1-4&keywords=dainese+pro+short

Danke ich suche auch...
Victor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greifswald (17. Oktober 2016)

GelbeRakete schrieb:


> *Dainese Proshort (55€ inkl Porto)*
> 
> 
> isses diese? https://www.amazon.de/Dainese-Erwac...=1476732617&sr=1-4&keywords=dainese+pro+short
> ...



Nein. Die sieht eher so aus, nur ohne Steißbeinbürzel:

http://www.bikestop.co.uk/dainese-hard-e1-armoured-shorts

Die von mir genannte proshort gibt es wohl nicht mehr. Ggf. taugt die "action short" genauso?

Die shapeshort sieht etwas mager aus


----------



## RobG301 (25. September 2017)

Bliss ARG Crash Short find ich sehr gut sitzend und von der Protektion auch noch sehr gut für Trail/Enduro Einsatz!


----------



## derflo72 (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte die Dainese Armoured Short, bis mir der Notarzt die zerschnitten hat.....werde sie mir wohl wieder kaufen und wieder den Kunststoff über dem Steißbein einfach abtrennen (ist aufgenäht), so war sie perfekt und ich konnte wegen der guten Durchlüftung eine normale Unterhose oder eine Bikeshort mit Sitzpolster drunterziehen. Ist viel hygienischer als eine All in one, die musste auch so gut wie nie in die Wäsche.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Dezember 2018)

derflo72 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Dainese Armoured Short, bis mir der Notarzt die zerschnitten hat.....werde sie mir wohl wieder kaufen und wieder den Kunststoff über dem Steißbein einfach abtrennen (ist aufgenäht), so war sie perfekt und ich konnte wegen der guten Durchlüftung eine normale Unterhose oder eine Bikeshort mit Sitzpolster drunterziehen. Ist viel hygienischer als eine All in one, die musste auch so gut wie nie in die Wäsche.


Welche sind das denn, die Hard Shorts? Die laufen auf der Dainese-Seite noch unter Motorrad.


----------



## derflo72 (8. Dezember 2018)

Ja, genau die Hard Shorts (In einer älteren Ausführung mit rot, aber sonst baugleich). Die sind mir damals in einem Skishop, der im Sommer auch MTB Sachen hat empfohlen worden, weil man eben eine normale Bikeunterhose drunter ziehen kann. Anfangs bin ich auch mit dem Plastikprotektor am Steiß gefahren, fand es aber doch komfortabler, den abzutrennen. Dabei blieb der Schaumstoff a der Stelle erhalten.


----------

